# dancing Gypsy horse :,(



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

One of my friends on facebook posted this. 
It is very terrible how some people (if thats what you want to call them) treat & train horses :,(

YouTube - ‪caballo gypsy vaner.‬‏





 
IS this really how they train them? i mean really? 
this makes me sick :,(


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I posted a nother vid, its not a gypsy but its then same kind of terrible traning


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

ughhhh


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Seriously?! Oh that video made me sick. How would they like it, if someone did that to them? Makes me want to whack them with the whip


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thats horrid


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like to whip both of their dumb a$$es and rap them on their knees with a rod and watch them dance in pain.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I would hope a good trainer doesnt do this, yuck poor horse.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG. Nice way to ruin a BEAUTIFUL horse! That is so sick. The man in the back is whipping the horse like crazy. That horse is very well behaved. He is just tied by a rope. If I was him, I would kick the one and break the rope and trample them both.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You do realize these videos were taken in Mexico, right?

They don't have the same animal cruelty laws the States do, nor do they think of horses as 4-legged hairy people who don't speak well, like so many of the, 'horsies are pwetty and speshul' crowd.

No, I don't agree with what I see. But other than posting the video to deliberately get a rise out of people, I don't see the point of this thread at all. 

Really OP, do you have nothing better to do than surf YouBoob, looking for controversial videos with which to upset the tweens/teens and tender hearted adults?


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> You do realize these videos were taken in Mexico, right?
> 
> They don't have the same animal cruelty laws the States do, nor do they think of horses as 4-legged hairy people who don't speak well, like so many of the, 'horsies are pwetty and speshul' crowd.
> 
> ...


I was just reposting a couple of vids that a friend on facebook posted.
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More I guess your right i and other people who surf "youboob" have nother else to do with our lives but post controversial videos. here is a post that my friend posted after she posted the vids.
*Roxy Werner*

*I hope me posting these videos didn't offend anyone. I know they are very harsh and sicking to watch. I didn't like watching them either and it sicken me also.
I posted them because I thought the more people that seen how these animals were treat the less people would want to go see shows that they are in and make them less popular. I myself will never to a show like that. :O(*

*--------------------------------------------------------*

*and here are some of the commets people replyed with.*

*Marie Painter Thanks Roxy, I agree, more people should see and understand what kind of treatment some animals have to live with daily. I say, drag those people behind a horse through a cactus patch! 10 hours ago · UnlikeLike · 3 peopleLoading...

<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2030798 ufiItem ufiItem"> Victoria Machelle DeVries they were hard to watch and very sicking, more people need to see this so they know how these poor horses are being treated, not saying that ever gyspy trainer is like this but the bad trainers need to be exposed! I posted both vids on the horse fourm im a member of. 10 hours ago · LikeUnlike · 2 peopleLoading...


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2031126 ufiItem ufiItem"> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1130286848&ref=ts#


Roxy Werner I think that is where I got the videos from Victoria. Very heart breaking and you can see the fear and devastation in these horses. 9 hours ago · LikeUnlike


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2031285 ufiItem ufiItem"> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1130286848&ref=ts#


Vickey Conaway Mullett thanks for sharing Roxy...I think more people that watch and see this will not go to such shows. 8 hours ago · LikeUnlike


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2031764 ufiItem ufiItem"> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1130286848&ref=ts#


Roxy Werner That is what I am hoping Vickey. :O) 7 hours ago · LikeUnlike


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2031848 ufiItem ufiItem"> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1130286848&ref=ts#


Candie Quintana I think you are doing the right thing!!!!! People like that need a good swift kick to the butt!!!!! I will show you what I did today Roxy I love what you have done to open up your beautiful horses to me!!! I took my niece and my daughter th...ere today and this was the first time my niece had been so close to a horse as far as I know wait till you all see the pictures!!!!! Thank you so much I hope we did not get to close ;-)See More
7 hours ago · LikeUnlike


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2032338 ufiItem ufiItem"> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1130286848&ref=ts#


Cheval Noire People need to see the bad as well as the good so we can educate against crimes like this. The maneuver that they are attempting to teach is called the piaffe. The correct way to teach it is through gradual collection. It can take YEARS for a horse to learn this. These people are cutting corners and the horses suffer again due to man's impatience. 6 hours ago · LikeUnlike · 1 personCandie Quintana likes this.


<LI class="uiUfiComment comment_2032914 ufiItem ufiItem"> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1130286848&ref=ts#


Marc Jammaers I agree !!!!!!!

*


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

As SR stated, those shows are in Mexico, the people are clearly mexican, and it seems like they "No hable inglés, nosotros no cuido tampoco" ( don't speak english, and they don't care)... They have different laws than the U.S. and other countries. It is awful and they deserve to be whacked too but there isn't anything you can do to stop it. Different people train in different ways and they don't care what your feelings are about it. Posting videos like this is pointless. It just looks like an attention seeker.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> As SR stated, those shows are in Mexico, the people are clearly mexican, and it seems like they "No hable inglés, nosotros no cuido tampoco" ( don't speak english, and they don't care)... They have different laws than the U.S. and other countries. It is awful and they deserve to be whacked too but there isn't anything you can do to stop it. Different people train in different ways and they don't care what your feelings are about it. Posting videos like this is pointless. It just looks like an attention seeker.


Ok im very sorry for posting these vids, i shall not post any more videos like this ever again on this fourm. i shall keep all horse related videos on facebook to talk over with horse friends on facebook. 
again im very sorry for posting as stated by two members of horse fourm "pointless" and for the recored i wasnt seeking attention.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I never said you shouldn't post videos..I said pointless videos. You are more than welcome to post videos of things that actually make sense or videos of you and/or your horse/s..It's just as crazy as the people on facebook who post ten music videos and fill up your whole news feed..


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

i know thats why i said "I shall not post any more videos *LIKE THIS* ever again on this fourm.
i understand and thats why im saying im not going to do it again.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

vikki92 said:


> Ok im very sorry for posting these vids, i shall not post any more videos like this ever again on this fourm. *i shall keep all horse related videos on facebook* to talk over with horse friends on facebook.
> again im very sorry for posting as stated by two members of horse fourm "pointless" and for the recored i wasnt seeking attention.


Actually you did..

I'm not going to argue with you anymore..that is also pointless.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

^ thats my Bad ill give you that, i ment to put horse related videos like this.
my type-O.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

This video confuses me and I would want to see it from a different angle. Although it sounds like whipping, this is not a distressed horse. I've SEEN distressed "dancing horses" being whipped. This horse is very cool and collected, is not straining on his ropes, and immediately stops and stands when the "training" ends.

I am very doubtful they're using whips at all. It sounds like bamboo shaker being used on the front legs, which is also used for training in shutzhund for dogs. The purpose is to make a lot of noise without inflicting pain.

I'm not saying it's ethically correct, I'm saying sometimes you don't see the entire picture.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> This video confuses me and I would want to see it from a different angle. Although it sounds like whipping, this is not a distressed horse. I've SEEN distressed "dancing horses" being whipped. This horse is very cool and collected, is not straining on his ropes, and immediately stops and stands when the "training" ends.
> 
> I am very doubtful they're using whips at all. It sounds like bamboo shaker being used on the front legs, which is also used for training in shutzhund for dogs. The purpose is to make a lot of noise without inflicting pain.
> 
> I'm not saying it's ethically correct, I'm saying sometimes you don't see the entire picture.


This. You really should do some real resurch before you jump to conclusions. If you look closely they arn't hitting the horse. I see a very well taken care of horse with a really nice shine to his coat. If this horse was being hurt he wouldn't stick around for long.


----------

